# Alpine HELP casette 7283 model



## risinngson (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello,
New here and loooking to have my OLD alpine 7283 repaired. It has worked for 27 lovely years. Seems like the motor for cassette stopped working or the drive belt finally gave out. Radio works fine otherwise, just lost use of the cassette deck.

Can anyone point me in the direction to send this out for repairs. Or is this something I can replace, the drive belt.

Thanks in advance



*


----------

